# Starting with an Ecig



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Hi guys, new to the forum here but not new to vaping. 

I used to vape using the Limitless and Kangertech mods. They were great, but I got tired of the upkeep (juices, coils, tanks etc) and eventually went back to smoking. My brother returned to vaping this month which inspired me to give it another try! Except, I don’t want to worry about switching and refilling tanks so I decided to order an Easypuff ecig with some flavoured cartridges. I know vaping with mods and using juices still worked out cheaper than smoking for me, will it be the same with my new ecig? For those who do or have used an ecig, how long does a pack of 5 cartridges last you more or less?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

Hi @Carnival , 

I've never heard of this device before, do you have a link to share?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (18/12/17)

Hi @Carnival 

I hope that the Easypuff does help you alot more this time.
In all honesty,I have never used one of these devices but I do have friends who frequent them,and they say that initially they used alot of cartridges to kick the habbit but it has toned down alot.

One of the guys I know actually takes a few puffs to satisfy his craving and then immediately switches back to vaping and he says that this works wonders.

As for the juice filling and coil building etc in vaping,its actually quite fun.
Depending on the atty you use,building could be quite easy and you can also find a tank that stores enough juice to ease your frustration at filling up as well.


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Hi Stosta, yes I have a link, this is the one I purchased - 

http://easypuff.co.za/EasyPuff-sout...asy-puff-e-cigarette-starter-kit-south-africa

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

BATMAN said:


> Hi @Carnival
> 
> I hope that the Easypuff does help you alot more this time.
> In all honesty,I have never used one of these devices but I do have friends who frequent them,and they say that initially they used alot of cartridges to kick the habbit but it has toned down alot.
> ...



Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it.  I too hope it helps this time round! I’m prepared to use more cartridges initially if need be, really just want to kick the smoking habit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN (18/12/17)

Thats the way!

It may cost a bit initially,but it will definitely be worth it in the long run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hi Stosta, yes I have a link, this is the one I purchased -
> 
> http://easypuff.co.za/EasyPuff-sout...asy-puff-e-cigarette-starter-kit-south-africa


Never seen these ones but have seen people have success on similar devices.

It says each cartridge is the equivalent to 10-12 cigs, but it all depends on how often you use it, how much you draw and things like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Hi Stosta,

Thanks for your reply! Yes I saw that on their website, I’m hoping I can stretch it a lot more then that but will only know for sure once I try it. Hope you guys have a good Christmas and New Years.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (18/12/17)

Hi @Carnival, maybe just have a look at the twisp cue here as well. Pretty much the same concept but newer technology.

Good luck

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Hi Raindance,

Thanks a mil! I’ll look into that one.


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Raindance,

I had a look at the Twisp Cue and that is exactly what I am looking for! Since I already purchased an Easypuff ecig I’ll have to give it a chance, but if it doesn’t work out I’ll definitely go for Twisp Cue! Thanks again for that.


----------



## Raindance (18/12/17)

Hi @Carnival, sorry on the CUE isue, did not intend giving bad advice. I am wondering if they have resolved the leaking isue yet. @Hooked, which pod mtl device was it you received from @BumbleBee? I recal you stating that it was very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

@Raindance no problem at all.  I really hope they have, or do decide to, sort the leaking issue out!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Carnival, sorry on the CUE isue, did not intend giving bad advice. I am wondering if they have resolved the leaking isue yet. @Hooked, which pod mtl device was it you received from @BumbleBee? I recal you stating that it was very good.



Hi @Raindance, I think @Hooked got the Innokin Endura T20 from Bumblebee
Its not a pod system - but several folk have had good things to say about it.

It's this one here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/basic-starter-kit/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Raindance, I think @Hooked got the Innokin Endura T20 from Bumblebee
> Its not a pod system - but several folk have had good things to say about it.
> 
> It's this one here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/basic-starter-kit/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit



@Silver @Raindance @Carnival Yes, that's the one that I received from @BumbleBee. My friend, who wants to switch from smoking to vaping, loved it and she's going to buy one from Bumblebee in Jan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Thanks guys, I’ll keep this one in mind!


----------



## Carnival (19/12/17)

My EasyPuff ecig arrived this morning.  I got sweet cherry, and vanilla as flavours. I’ve only had a few puffs on it, it’s quite nice so far. Most importantly, I put the stinkies away! So my journey begins once again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (19/12/17)

Carnival said:


> My EasyPuff ecig arrived this morning.  I got sweet cherry, and vanilla as flavours. I’ve only had a few puffs on it, it’s quite nice so far. Most importantly, I put the stinkies away! So my journey begins once again.
> View attachment 116772


Good luck @Carnival , keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (19/12/17)

Thanks a mil @Stosta, I certainly will!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (19/12/17)

Been vaping the sweet cherry flavour today which I like, then I decided to give the coffee flavour a go (I got one pack of 5 different flavours for free) and WOW! The coffee flavour is awesome! It has quickly become my fav so far. No stinkies, it’s only been about 2.5 hours now but I’m going strong. 

Edit: If anyone was wondering, I ordered 1.8mg nic strength and so far, it’s been enough to keep me going. I’ve already got a second order for more flavours ready to be placed soon. Amongst others, I’m getting 2 different types of tobacco flavours and I want to get them at 2mg and 2.4mg nic strength for whenever I feel the need to vape a slightly stronger nic level. From what I’ve seen, EasyPuff cartridge flavours don’t go higher than 2.4mg nic but it’s fine for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (19/12/17)

Felt like a stinkie just now, so I switched over to the 2mg nic cartridge (from vaping on 1.8mg. I got one 2mg nic pack of 5 cartridges in the kit) and it helped. It’s been about 6 hours since I started using my EasyPuff ecig, still a long way to go but I’m feeling positive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

@Carnival , keep going, stay positive and enjoy. That is the winning combination!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> My EasyPuff ecig arrived this morning.  I got sweet cherry, and vanilla as flavours. I’ve only had a few puffs on it, it’s quite nice so far. Most importantly, I put the stinkies away! So my journey begins once again.
> View attachment 116772



This is a momentous occasion @Carnival 
Wishing you all the very best with it. 
You are doing a GREAT thing

As for keeping it up, don't be too hard on yourself. If you feel the need for a stinkie, do as you are doing already, having a stronger cartridge. And vape it a lot! If you still feel like a stinkie, have a glass of water or something to drink. And if its driving you mad and you still want a stinkie, dont worry if you have half a stinkie. It takes some people a while to switch completely to vaping.

And there are loads of devices out there much stronger and potentially more satisfying. All it takes is a bit of experimentation to find the right devices and juices. 

So if your current setups work for you, then that is GREAT. If not, dont worry, you are doing so well to be at this point. And you will find something that works great for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

Thank you so much for the encouraging words, it’s appreciated! @Silver

Thank you also, @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> My EasyPuff ecig arrived this morning.  I got sweet cherry, and vanilla as flavours. I’ve only had a few puffs on it, it’s quite nice so far. Most importantly, I put the stinkies away! So my journey begins once again.
> View attachment 116772


Its great that these are helping you to quit stinkies. I agree that theres no harm in trying a stronger nic vape. Having an occasional ciggie is also ok, but remember it will make quitting the smoking all the more difficult. 

Willpower and the end goal will eventually get you there. All we'll all support you every step of the way too. 

If you think the flavours are good now, then you're in for a treat, cos there are literally hundreds of flavours out there, and thousands of flavour combinations. Once you've found the nicotine and flavour "sweet spot" you wont have to worry about the cigarettes anymore.

Good luck!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

Sooo... it was bound to happen at some point. I headed over to Vape King’s website. Before I could stop myself, I hit the purchase button.  My gear just might arrive tomorrow, so I’ll post in the Vape Mail thread with pics once everything is here! I’m excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Sooo... it was bound to happen at some point. I headed over to Vape King’s website. Before I could stop myself, I hit the purchase button.  My gear just might arrive tomorrow, so I’ll post in the Vape Mail thread with pics once everything is here! I’m excited!


What did you get?!

At least you didn't fool yourself into thinking that you wouldn't need to buy more gear for too long!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

@Stosta I got the Geekvape Aegis mod (currently comes with a battery), the Aspire Nautilus 2 tank, and a battery charger. Hoping these were decent choices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Sooo... it was bound to happen at some point. I headed over to Vape King’s website. Before I could stop myself, I hit the purchase button.  My gear just might arrive tomorrow, so I’ll post in the Vape Mail thread with pics once everything is here! I’m excited!


Welcome to the rabit hole. Based on your avitar, you will feel right at home here.

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Stosta I got the Geekvape Aegis mod (currently comes with a battery), the Aspire Nautilus 2 tank, and a battery charger. Hoping these were decent choices!


I'm pretty sure you're going to be happy with those choices!

And juice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Stosta I got the Geekvape Aegis mod (currently comes with a battery), the Aspire Nautilus 2 tank, and a battery charger. Hoping these were decent choices!


That is a decent setup, you wil not be sorry! And juices?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

@Stosta @Raindance thanks! Oh yes lol, I did get juice - Vape King VK5 (hope it’s good!) and Rebel Lion Strawberry Yogurt  Not a lot of juice but I’ll stock up over time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Stosta @Raindance thanks! Oh yes lol, I did get juice - Vape King VK5 (hope it’s good!) and Rebel Lion Strawberry Yogurt  Not a lot of juice but I’ll stock up over time.


Next step, DIY juice making. Dont resist, resistance is futile. You will be asimilated... Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/17)

Many happy vapes with the new setup, Aegis is a great mod! Welcome to the Rabbit hole, it runs deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (20/12/17)

Awesomesauce. You wont be sorry. Now there'll be no going back to those stinkies . Just wait till you start diy juice making. 

The cost savings brought me over to the dark side. Lol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

Haha, thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Congrats on ordering the gear @Carnival 
Hoping it goes well and that you enjoy it fully

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

It’s been 2 days and no stinkies! I’m happy.  

I ordered a few more juices today from Sky Blue Vaping: Skyblue E-liquid - RY4 Double, and Cocomo Cream. Lastly, Angelic Superior Quality E-liquids - Creme Citron. I am officially DONE with vape related purchases till next year (I hope).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 2 days and no stinkies! I’m happy.
> 
> I ordered a few more juices today from Sky Blue Vaping: Skyblue E-liquid - RY4 Double, and Cocomo Cream. Lastly, Angelic Superior Quality E-liquids - Creme Citron. I am officially DONE with vape related purchases till next year (I hope).


Ja right....

Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

@Carnival , great news on the 2 days, it is now easier to vape, make it 3, then vape, make it 4. Keep on repeating. And enjoy the cloudy journey!

Last vape mail for the year, good luck and hold on tight to that dream. I sometimes have to adjust my vaping budget a couple of times a day, but will keep holding thumbs for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

@Raindance, my nose grew a few inches longer after I posted that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Carnival , great news on the 2 days, it is now easier to vape, make it 3, then vape, make it 4. Keep on repeating. And enjoy the cloudy journey!
> 
> Last vape mail for the year, good luck and hold on tight to that dream. I sometimes have to adjust my vaping budget a couple of times a day, but will keep holding thumbs for you.



Thank you @Room Fogger!


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Congrats on the 2 days @Carnival 
You doing GREAT!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

Thank you @Silver! Can’t wait to tuck into my vape gear once it arrives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> It’s been 2 days and no stinkies! I’m happy.
> 
> I ordered a few more juices today from Sky Blue Vaping: Skyblue E-liquid - RY4 Double, and Cocomo Cream. Lastly, Angelic Superior Quality E-liquids - Creme Citron. I am officially DONE with vape related purchases till next year (I hope).



@Carnival Wow! You're doing so well with no stinkies!  Two days is no mean feat, as the first few days are the worst! 

Those juices look interesting - I'll look them up. It's always good to see what others are vaping. Have a look - and post - on the thread "What did you vape today".

Remember to post pics on the thread "Bumpedy Bump Vape Mail" when everything arrives!! We all love vape mail - even someone else's!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Wow! You're doing so well with no stinkies!  Two days is no mean feat, as the first few days are the worst!
> 
> Those juices look interesting - I'll look them up. It's always good to see what others are vaping. Have a look - and post - on the thread "What did you vape today".
> 
> Remember to post pics on the thread "Bumpedy Bump Vape Mail" when everything arrives!! We all love vape mail - even someone else's!!



@Hooked thank you! 4 days now and still going strong. 

I agree, it’s a very good idea to see what others are vaping. I don’t know about everyone else but I remember I tended to stick to vaping the same flavours, and while there’s certainly nothing wrong with having favorites, it’s nice to get ideas for trying out different flavours by seeing what others are vaping. Thanks for reminding me to check that thread out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (23/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Hooked thank you! 4 days now and still going strong.
> 
> I agree, it’s a very good idea to see what others are vaping. I don’t know about everyone else but I remember I tended to stick to vaping the same flavours, and while there’s certainly nothing wrong with having favorites, it’s nice to get ideas for trying out different flavours by seeing what others are vaping. Thanks for reminding me to check that thread out.


4 days is excellent! Pretty soon it'll be 2 weeks, then 1 month, then youre well on your way! congrats

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Congrats on the 4 days
Excellent achievement
One tends to forget how it feels in the first week of stopping the stinkies. 
You doing the hard parts now @Carnival . Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

Thanks, guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Hooked thank you! 4 days now and still going strong.
> 
> I agree, it’s a very good idea to see what others are vaping. I don’t know about everyone else but I remember I tended to stick to vaping the same flavours, and while there’s certainly nothing wrong with having favorites, it’s nice to get ideas for trying out different flavours by seeing what others are vaping. Thanks for reminding me to check that thread out.



@Carnival I'd never heard of Skyblue Vaping until you mentioned them and curiosity got the better of me, so I had a look at their website. Have you used their in-house flavours before? The flavour descriptions certainly look enticing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

@Hooked my brother has used their DIY juices for a while now to make his own, and he is happy with them. The juices he made tasted great! But neither of us have tried their in-house flavours so when mine arrives, I’ll post here about what they are like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

